# Custom T-Shirt Sites



## bucknut5 (Mar 21, 2007)

What are the best sites that offer the widest range of t-shirt colors?? 

For someone starting, is this the best way to print your shirts for test market, and actually a business for a short time? 

The cost----does this increase with how large your design is, and how many colors you use?

I assume the exact colors/hue/tint you have in your design show up on the shirt, no matter the of the shirt?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> What are the best sites that offer the widest range of t-shirt colors??


What kind of sites are you talking about? Just places for wholesale blank t-shirts or actual sites that do printing?


----------



## toastynhere (Mar 24, 2007)

If you're looking for blankshirts to press on, I like blankshirts.com. Very quick, great customer service and have been nothing but helpful.

Hope this helps,

Kevin


----------



## bucknut5 (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm talking about places like cafepress, customink---sites that give you a template of a blank t-shirt (you pick the color you like) and then you put your design on it and they print it for you.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

If your primary concern is t-shirt colours, then you might want to consider using a service that can offer American Apparel tees (probably most of them) since they have a particularly nice colour range. If you're after a more basic tee (and simpler shades) Gildan also have a good colour range.

I think most fulfillment sites offer multiple brands, and normally cover these majors.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Oh, and as for colour fidelity... no, it won't be exact. If you want exact you'll need to get them screenprinted by someone who will match Pantone colours. Otherwise, it will be a (close) approximation.


----------



## kaner (Mar 10, 2007)

bucknut5 said:


> I'm talking about places like cafepress, customink---sites that give you a template of a blank t-shirt (you pick the color you like) and then you put your design on it and they print it for you.


oh righto not sure but i found ur better off emailing them if its something out of the ordinary and they will do custom work for you


----------

